# Orlando Oct. 15



## rili (Oct 13, 2014)

Hi everyone!

We are trying for another last minute trip to Disney this Wednesday. There are 4 adults so 1 or 2 BR, just the one night October 15. Something pretty close to the parks is preferred, but we do have a car.

Thanks,

Lisa


----------

